# Sabaki rigs



## JRS4BASS (Jul 12, 2009)

Do these work? I see people use these all the time. what does it catch and would you fish this from the sand. I just found them on sale at wal-mart for $1. I grabbed one cuz it was a dollar and I have that impulse to buy fishing stuff its like an addiction. I totaled up 5 of my Bass rods and Im well over the grand mark. See Yall Soon 4 days till the trip. Any bait in the creeks?

Tight lines.....Josh


----------



## Gman (Nov 16, 2003)

They are great for "jigging" for bait fish from the piers.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive seen people catch greenbacks, small pomps,jacks,menhaden......on sabiki's 

Sometimes blues and spanish will hit them but they usually tear them up. They're basically for catching baits.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

The Skink said:


> Ive seen people catch greenbacks, small pomps,jacks,menhaden......on sabiki's
> 
> Sometimes blues and spanish will hit them but they usually tear them up. They're basically for catching baits.


bluefish seem to chop one or two off, but Spanish take entire rigs off. theres been twice when spanish would only hit sabiki rigs and not regular tree rigs


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I've heard about a lot of people using them and I have a couple stuck away somewhere in my tackle box, but I've never used them down there in SC. I've not seen many folks use them either. I've snagged plenty of greenies and menhaden on tree rigs, so I'd imagine sabikis would work.

So now (showing my ignorance here), do menhaden actually "bite" the sabikis, or do they get snagged? I've heard the old-timers tell it both ways.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

they actually bite them...I've hooked em in the mouth


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

BubbaHoTep said:


> I've heard about a lot of people using them and I have a couple stuck away somewhere in my tackle box, but I've never used them down there in SC. I've not seen many folks use them either. I've snagged plenty of greenies and menhaden on tree rigs, so I'd imagine sabikis would work.
> 
> So now (showing my ignorance here), do menhaden actually "bite" the sabikis, or do they get snagged? I've heard the old-timers tell it both ways.


its really hard to know whether they really go after these rigs as bunker swim around with their mouths wide open feeding on plankton. whether they actually bite these tiny hooks or just suck them in is almost impossible to know.
just like in the mississippi ppl have found bodies of fish inside paddlefish(feeds on plankton) that probably accidentally sucked in small fish.


----------



## JRS4BASS (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh Ok well I guess it wont hurt to try how big are the menhaden and are the alot around the pier. Im staying close to pier 14 and I know they are alot of rocks around the Left hand side of the pier. Carolina rigged finger mullet or mud minnows to the left of the rocks might produce a flattie or two.


----------



## JRS4BASS (Jul 12, 2009)

Showing my ignorance Im guessing "bunker" are bait fish? I have always called em finger mullet. I could look it up but everyone here is so full of knowledge that its better than google...... New P&S logo "Better than GOOGLE" ha ha. Thanks for all your help. I have enjoyed this site so much. I will post a surf report from Folly beach on Saturday after I get out of the suds.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

bunker, menhaden, pogies - same fish

mullet - different fish


----------



## JRS4BASS (Jul 12, 2009)

:fishing:Thanks


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

reason i call menhaden bunker is bc theres only 2 syllables in bunker and pogy sounds like porgy(a totally different type of fish)


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> they actually bite them...I've hooked em in the mouth


Yep. I can think of maybe 1 that I snagged, the rest are always in the mouth/face.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bunker/mossbunker = what they're called up north, menhaden around here, and pogies in the Gulf is what I've seen. All the same fish.


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

Any idea of how you are supposed to fish these? like if you are on a pier, do u use them there, say in the suds or near the end? do you jig them or retrieve them or just let them sit? Bottom or top? AR (too many questions, but how's a po ole boy gonna learn?):fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

jig them around the deep end around pilings. if baitfish are around, they should strike within 2 minutes.


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

bluefish1928 said:


> jig them around the deep end around pilings. if baitfish are around, they should strike within 2 minutes.


Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## Mad Snooker (Nov 2, 2009)

Coupla' tips when using biki rigs: since the swivel at the top of the rig is usually very small and the rig rather long, thread a red stopper bead onto your line before tying onto the biki to prevent that tiny swivel from getting past your rod tip guide. And, since those tiny biki hooks have a taste for human flesh, carry small bits of styrofoam or cork to tip each hook when the rig is not in use. Biki rigs can be re-used if rinsed after each use and the hooks are tipped to prevent massive tangling.


----------

